# circular saw problems Building a Pirate Bunkbed



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Guys! I'm building a pirate ship bunk bed for my kids. I am a total amature. I am using MDF, and everytime I try to make a long straight cut, my Dewalt circular saw completely stops on me. The extention cord it is plugged into has a breaker on it and it is tripped about. My question is, do you guys think it is the cord? -or the saw? Like I said, I'm not an expert. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Make sure that you've got a good blade on there to start with. Most new saws come with a guide that bolts on to the saw so that you can make a good cut on a factory edge. Make sure to adjust the blade to where the cutting edge cuts thru about a 1/4". Do not force it thru the cut, let the saw dictate how fast you can cut and don't try to out run it. Dewalt makes a good saw so it might be your ext. cord, but make sure that you start with a good blade.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I changed the cord to a larger amp. Seems to stay on, but boggs down. I have made about 9 or 10 8' cuts with the new blade that I installed when I started the project. Next question, how long should a blade last?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Depends on the type of blade you use and if it matches what you are using it on. A carbide tip blade should last a pretty good while and I mean for what you are doing is it should last a very long time unless you are cutting nails or things and if not, it should build multiple projects. Not all blades are created equal either. I like glass like smooth cuts, so I use very good blades (Forrest) but they are expensive and expensive to have sharpened correctly. For a skill saw however, just a decent carbide blade will do unless you are going to build fine furnature. 

For a dewalt circular saw and it kicks off? Maybe not cutting straight lines and cutting the wood at an angle with blade will put a load on the saw. Is it burning the wood? This is a sign of a dull blade.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would also see about changing out that breaker if the saw throwed it. That saw shouldn't cause that breaker to throw. If you had a very long and cheap extention cord it would throw a weak breaker. I have locked up my saw and never throwed a breaker. Also make sure you are cutting straight with a sharp blade. Any bind will cause the saw to slow down and seem to be dragging.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Almost guarantee your binding the blade and causing the breaker trip. If your hearing the blade slow down just prior to the breaker going it's user error. If you don't keep the wood completely supported and straight it will bind the blade and trip the breaker. Mostly something experience will fix, not a big deal.
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I tested my saw just to see if it would throw the breaker locked up. I have it on a 100 ft extension cord(from Walmart) with a 15 amp breaker. I started the cut and put the saw in a bind bad enough to stop the blade. I never did throw the breaker. This is a ryobi 7 1/4 circular saw. With a standard blade that came on it.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like you were usng a GFCI protected Cord. Those wont trip due to overload. Cord may have had a nick somewhere in it. That would cause it to trip. You really have to be careful about Extension cords that you purchase these days. You could burn up equipment fast with the cheap grade of material used as conductors. My .02.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks again for all the advice guys. I got a heavier duty extension cord. I was using a retractable hanging from the ceiling.-Probably not the best choice, but convienient. I struggle cutting an 8' straight line even with a straight edge. So it makes complete sense that my wood might not be supported properly. When I am finished I will post some pics. At least I'm a girl who is trying I have already painted a pirate treasure map on the entire floor in the room. The boat will top it off!

Thanks,Kim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

up4mud said:


> Thanks again for all the advice guys. I got a heavier duty extension cord. I was using a retractable hanging from the ceiling.-Probably not the best choice, but convienient. I struggle cutting an 8' straight line even with a straight edge. So it makes complete sense that my wood might not be supported properly. When I am finished I will post some pics. At least I'm a girl who is trying I have already painted a pirate treasure map on the entire floor in the room. The boat will top it off!
> 
> Thanks,Kim


I am waiting on the pictures. Now if we can get you on a lathe.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I am waiting on the pictures. Now if we can get you on a lathe.


I would like to try that next. I have discovered that you can do all sorts of cool things with a router! So far I have built two model train tables for my son and a set of shelves. And might I say, that that router really gave them that finishing touch. I look back and wish that I would have taken wood shop in high school.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

up4mud said:


> I would like to try that next. I have discovered that you can do all sorts of cool things with a router! So far I have built two model train tables for my son and a set of shelves. And might I say, that that router really gave them that finishing touch. I look back and wish that I would have taken wood shop in high school.LOL :biggrin:


If the lathe vortex ever gets you, all that flat work will be behind you. You table saw will become a table for your turning wood. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Make sure when you roll the cord around the saw that you leave a small loop where it comes out of the handle before rolling up. I had had tons of grief from guys pulling the cord tight and wrapping it around Milwaukee drills.

You probly have a bad wire where it comes out of the handle.


----------

